# R1's for Â£99



## hovis (Dec 24, 2013)

Sorry if its old news but golf depot are selling tm r1's for Â£99!!!! Bargain


----------



## car.crash (Dec 24, 2013)

How can they sell them so cheap.
I love mine


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 24, 2013)

That's all they are worth


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 24, 2013)

Xmas day offer only clearing stock.


http://golfdepot.co.uk/product/details/taylormade---r1-driver/


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 24, 2013)

That's still a really good deal. Even if it's clearance that's a giveaway price


----------



## chrisg (Dec 24, 2013)

a bargain it may be, but it sure is ugly!!!!!!! the thing on the underside is hideous, it looks like a stuck on after thought!!! (dons tin hat in self preservation)


----------



## fundy (Dec 24, 2013)

Isnt this the company theres already a thread on about appalling customer service? Obviously an attractive price but not sure Id be spending on a big ticket item with them. Pretty sure if im thinking of the right place they have some bargain ball deals usually too


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 24, 2013)

Golf Depot ?

Wouldn't touch them regardless of their prices.


----------



## karlcole (Dec 24, 2013)

They also have the Bridgestone e6 ball for Â£7!!!


----------



## karlcole (Dec 24, 2013)

R1 driver and rbz stage 2 3 wood for Â£169 is a bargain!!


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 24, 2013)

Paid twice that for a black R1 with a dozen free balls a couple of weeks ago. 

Geez that black paint seems really expensive now.


----------



## Coatsy79 (Dec 24, 2013)

Jesus they have mizzy jpx EZ's for Â£299!! How?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 24, 2013)

If you are a size 44, 45 or 46 these Ecco streets are a steal at 50 notes http://golfdepot.co.uk/product/deta...-all-black-new-new--2012--luxe-150564-51707-/ I've got some and they are the definitive summer golf shoe


----------



## Dan1984 (Dec 24, 2013)

fundy said:



			Isnt this the company theres already a thread on about appalling customer service? Obviously an attractive price but not sure Id be spending on a big ticket item with them. Pretty sure if im thinking of the right place they have some bargain ball deals usually too
		
Click to expand...

While I can totally believe what's been said about their customer service, I have to admit I've been there today and experienced excellent customer service from the owner himself!! And even walked away with a few bargains!, this is the 4th time I've been there now and I'm yet to leave dissatisfied


----------



## shivas irons (Dec 25, 2013)

Dan1984 said:



			While I can totally believe what's been said about their customer service, I have to admit I've been there today and experienced excellent customer service from the owner himself!! And even walked away with a few bargains!, this is the 4th time I've been there now and I'm yet to leave dissatisfied
		
Click to expand...

I have to add to this,a while back I ordered a fleece from Golf Depot online, I accidently ordered two by clicking twice, I phoned the shop up and told the manager what I had done and he said no problem and would sort it.I went back on their website 10 minutes later and he did what he said and removed one of the orders, had no problems with them.


----------



## 3Sixty (Dec 25, 2013)

Very tempted as need new big stick. Negative reviews put me off.


----------



## Dave B (Dec 25, 2013)

I posted in another thread I wasn't going to buy any more golf clubs in the new year 

The good news is it's not the new year 

 I'll probably get Â£60-70 for my RBZ on ebay as it has the Matrix Ozik HD6 TP shaft fitted so for a Â£30 upgrade it's too good a deal to turn down.


By the way, Merry Xmas


----------



## Scottjd1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Ive ordered things and not had any probs, once I think out of stock and i changed for something else.

Am tempted...


R1 or RBZ??


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 25, 2013)

Dave B said:



			I posted in another thread I wasn't going to buy any more golf clubs in the new year 

The good news is it's not the new year 

 I'll probably get Â£60-70 for my RBZ on ebay as it has the Matrix Ozik HD6 TP shaft fitted so for a Â£30 upgrade it's too good a deal to turn down.


By the way, Merry Xmas
		
Click to expand...

Actually it's more likely to be a downgrade if the matrix shaft works for you. Taylormade stock shafts are pretty cack, do yourself a favour and stick with the RBZ.   :thup:


----------



## 3Sixty (Dec 25, 2013)

I decided to go for it in the end. 

Why not. 

Looking forward to seeing if OnlineGolf have any decent offers in their "Flash sale" at 3pm.


----------



## shivas irons (Dec 25, 2013)

Just looked at the online golf sale, the R1 is Â£199


----------



## karlcole (Dec 25, 2013)

Hope everyone got lucky with this they're now back upto 149


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Dec 25, 2013)

Didn't have a chance to get on the computer till now and have missed out!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Dec 25, 2013)

Has anyone ever told you guys that you don't have to buy new drivers just because they are on sale?


----------



## hovis (Dec 25, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Has anyone ever told you guys that you don't have to buy new drivers just because they are on sale? 

Click to expand...

If its good enough for my Wifes hand bags and shoes then I think its fair a husband can throw
A " but this driver was a sale"


----------



## Dave B (Dec 25, 2013)

If it's going to cost me up to between Â£30 and Â£40 to upgrade/change to a 2013 model after 2 years it's not bad value for money. In addition if I can get away 10.5 degrees loft in the winter and then 9.5 in the summer to optimise carry and roll and do it with one tool, it's not a bad investment.

In a worst case scenario I may hate it and lose Â£20- Â£25 on ebay


----------



## el marko (Dec 25, 2013)

Dave B said:



			If it's going to cost me up to between Â£30 and Â£40 to upgrade/change to a 2013 model after 2 years it's not bad value for money. *In addition if I can get away 10.5 degrees loft in the winter and then 9.5 in the summer to optimise carry and roll and do it with one tool*, it's not a bad investment.

In a worst case scenario I may hate it and lose Â£20- Â£25 on ebay
		
Click to expand...

What youve just said is about as much BS as taylormades marketing


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Dec 26, 2013)

Dave B said:



			If it's going to cost me up to between Â£30 and Â£40 to upgrade/change to a 2013 model after 2 years it's not bad value for money.
		
Click to expand...

Why do you need a 2013 model, what's wrong with your RBZ TP?




			In addition if I can get away 10.5 degrees loft in the winter and then 9.5 in the summer to optimise carry and roll and do it with one tool, it's not a bad investment.
		
Click to expand...

With respect, that's a load of old nonsense.


----------



## Dave B (Dec 26, 2013)

There are plenty of TM haters and to be honest I don't think that they or any other manufacturer have made a bad driver in the last few years however I do note that one of you uses a Titleist 910D and the other a Razr Fit. It would be interesting to know if you paid full RRP or if you paid Â£100.

I'd also be interested to know if saw any miracle figures in terms of performance from the driver it replaced, my guess is not.

My philosophy is simple with drivers, they all do the same thing if you buy last years model cheap and keep it for two years it will cost you Â£20-Â£30 per year taking into account resale value of your previous driver and not Â£250 every three years, that is providing you take care of your equipment.

If you want to talk about BS look at some of the marketing that goes into drivers and shafts. The truth of the matter is if we invested in lessons instead we'd all be better golfers for it.

As Hovis has stated, "If its good enough for my Wifes hand bags and shoes then I think its fair a husband can throw
 A " but this driver was a sale" "


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Dec 26, 2013)

Dave B said:



			There are plenty of TM haters and to be honest I don't think that they or any other manufacturer have made a bad driver in the last few years however I do note that one of you uses a Titleist 910D and the other a Razr Fit. It would be interesting to know if you paid full RRP or if you paid Â£100.

I'd also be interested to know if saw any miracle figures in terms of performance from the driver it replaced, my guess is not.

My philosophy is simple with drivers, they all do the same thing if you buy last years model cheap and keep it for two years it will cost you Â£20-Â£30 per year taking into account resale value of your previous driver and not Â£250 every three years, that is providing you take care of your equipment.

If you want to talk about BS look at some of the marketing that goes into drivers and shafts. The truth of the matter is if we invested in lessons instead we'd all be better golfers for it.

As Hovis has stated, "If its good enough for my Wifes hand bags and shoes then I think its fair a husband can throw
 A " but this driver was a sale" "
		
Click to expand...

It's nothing to do with not liking TM, it just seems people are buying drivers because they're cheap, not because they're good for your game. It all just seems a little odd to me. Still, it's your money.

P.S. I paid Â£229 for my driver two years ago, I won't be changing it for at least 5 years at which point I'll buy another one new. Resale value doesn't even cross my mind when I buy clubs as I get value for money through longevity, not through selling them every few years. I'll bet I spend less on drivers over time than the choppers and changers do.


----------



## dotty001 (Dec 26, 2013)

would you need to go with a fitter once owning an R1 to get the correct setting ?


----------



## jak kez 187 (Dec 27, 2013)

Golf depot have some really good deals on balls which I'm very tempted to order but from what I've heard about them I really don't know if it's worth risking it buying from them.
Also website says that they won't be posting anything until 6th Jan which is a bit annoying.


----------



## el marko (Dec 27, 2013)

DG price matched me on Mizuno JPX EZ for Â£295. Now AG have an extra sale on so trying to price match with them for the rbladez tour for Â£245. Could be a steal.


----------



## elliottlale (Dec 28, 2013)

el marko said:



			DG price matched me on Mizuno JPX EZ for Â£295. Now AG have an extra sale on so trying to price match with them for the rbladez tour for Â£245. Could be a steal.
		
Click to expand...

Where are the tours for Â£245??


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 28, 2013)

elliottlale said:



			Where are the tours for Â£245??
		
Click to expand...

I was wondering same best I can find is Â£269 for a 7/10 set on jam golf.


----------



## CMAC (Dec 28, 2013)

el marko said:



			DG price matched me on Mizuno JPX EZ for Â£295. Now AG have an extra sale on so trying to price match with them for the rbladez tour for Â£245. Could be a steal.
		
Click to expand...

that would be robbery! who is selling tours for that price? surely not some dodgy online site with no phone number?


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 28, 2013)

even @ Â£149 I think these are a bargain. Knock TM but by bringing loads of kit out they dont half fall in value which suits the more discerning golfers wallet nicely. 

Golf Depot are fine imho as used several times without issue.


----------



## shivas irons (Dec 28, 2013)

el marko said:



			DG price matched me on Mizuno JPX EZ for Â£295. Now AG have an extra sale on so trying to price match with them for the rbladez tour for Â£245. Could be a steal.
		
Click to expand...

We've been through this AG dont price match Golf Depot.....


----------



## el marko (Dec 28, 2013)

elliottlale said:



			Where are the tours for Â£245??
		
Click to expand...




pbrown7582 said:



			I was wondering same best I can find is Â£269 for a 7/10 set on jam golf.
		
Click to expand...




CMAC said:



			that would be robbery! who is selling tours for that price? surely not some dodgy online site with no phone number?
		
Click to expand...




shivas irons said:



			We've been through this AG dont price match Golf Depot.....
		
Click to expand...

Price match American golf with golf depot,

have jsut had the email that Ag are adding the tours to my basket.

299 minus 10% and include the Â£25 off over Â£200


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 28, 2013)

el marko said:



			Price match American golf with golf depot,

have jsut had the email that Ag are adding the tours to my basket.

299 minus 10% and include the Â£25 off over Â£200
		
Click to expand...

Top deal that tempted to try that myself! What shaft is that rocketfuel or KBS?


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 28, 2013)

Used GD once, ordered 3 items which showed in stock, got an emailing which was poorly written saying one item was out of stock, after bounding 5 or 6 emails back and forth turns out non of the items were in stock , no alternatives suggested and my order was cancelled.

I get the impression the odd bargain is there but that's it


----------



## Hendy (Dec 28, 2013)

Shame the postage so high to n.Ireland. some great deals on there.


----------



## kmdmr1 (Dec 28, 2013)

shivas irons said:



			We've been through this AG dont price match Golf Depot.....
		
Click to expand...

Think they will,( On some occasions)
I have purchased a Sky Caddie SG2.5 also a Nike carry bag from AG Chester,price matched with Golf Depot Chester


----------



## Jazzy19790 (Dec 29, 2013)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			That's still a really good deal. Even if it's clearance that's a giveaway price[/

just wondering if anyone had ordered one of these? If so have you checked your account to see what status your order is at?
i have ordered and it would appear as if they are just refunding my order.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## tugglesf239 (Dec 29, 2013)

shivas irons said:



			We've been through this AG dont price match Golf Depot.....
		
Click to expand...


Oh yes they do.

Perhaps not always, but they most definitely do.


----------



## Which tree did that hit (Dec 29, 2013)

Jazzy19790 said:



			just wondering if anyone had ordered one of these? If so have you checked your account to see what status your order is at?
i have ordered and it would appear as if they are just refunding my order.
		
Click to expand...

My order is showing as 'order received' with a dispatch date of jan 6th so all looks ok for me

What is your order status?


----------



## Jazzy19790 (Dec 29, 2013)

Which tree did that hit said:



			My order is showing as 'order received' with a dispatch date of jan 6th so all looks ok for me

What is your order status?
		
Click to expand...

Mine says order received then underneath, please note this order has been refunded.

not sure I'm going to get this. When you place your order?


----------



## Which tree did that hit (Dec 29, 2013)

Doesn't sound like it

I ordered mine as soon as I saw this thread on Christmas Day


----------



## Jazzy19790 (Dec 29, 2013)

Jazzy19790 said:



			Mine says order received then underneath, please note this order has been refunded.

not sure I'm going to get this. When you place your order?
		
Click to expand...

I got email sent on Christmas Eve, my order was placed straight away. Invoice states 24/12/13. I did order golf balls as well so can only hope they have refunded them.


----------



## Dave B (Dec 29, 2013)

I ordered the driver and 2 dozen Calaway Hex Chrome + balls at around 13-00 on Xmas day. My playing partner who'd been looking for a new driver for a while also ordered one after I phoned him to tell him about the add.

My order status states:
Delivery - SENT OUT JAN 6 

The driver status changed on Xmas afternoon  to Â£149.99, (see an earlier post on this thread for the approximate time). This would suggest that either the offer ended or they sold the quota of R1's they were willing to sell at the offer price.

I would suggest that you give them a phone call to confirm the status of your order. If they advise that your order has been cancelled, ask to talk to the manager to find out what the problem is.

If he tells you they cannot supply, politely advise him that you have legal contract under the sales of goods act and because the price was changed and not the stock status, they have a legal obligation to supply. 

If he counters by stating that they have no stock left, just simply tell him that's ok, if he orders you one you'll wait as he should have no problem getting one from TM.


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 29, 2013)

Except that none of  that 'legal contract' you talk about is true.  They can decide if and when they decide to send it, they offer something for sale, you make an offer to purchase and if they accept it then it can be sent .... in most cases of online transactions when they take the money is the acceptance of their side. However even at that point they can still cancel (and most places have it in the terms and conditions).


----------



## Dave B (Dec 29, 2013)

BT according to trading standards if the company accept the order and give you a reference number or confirmation email they have to honour the price.

The only exception to the above is if they have made a genuine mistake and sold a product at a price where it is obvious to the buyer that it is incorrect, in which case they have to withdraw the product and sell it at the correct price. An example of this is a TV which had been reduced to Â£599 but was advertised for Â£59.99.

If the seller deliberately miss advertises a product to stimulate a false market, i.e. to pull people into a shop they can be prosecuted by trading standards. 

My guess is that the R1's were advertised as a loss leader to stimulate hits on the site and generate turnover.

I've never had any problems with Gold Depot so hopefully I and the others who ordered should receive our drivers next week.

Fingers crossed :mmm:


----------



## Which tree did that hit (Dec 29, 2013)

Jazzy19790 said:



			I got email sent on Christmas Eve, my order was placed straight away. Invoice states 24/12/13. I did order golf balls as well so can only hope they have refunded them.
		
Click to expand...

I admit that this would be classed as overly picky however the item did say Xmas day only all over the page, may they have cancelled your order as you jumped the gun by a day?

not a criticism, just a thought


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Dec 29, 2013)

Which tree did that hit said:



			I admit that this would be classed as overly picky however the item did say Xmas day only all over the page, may they have cancelled your order as you jumped the gun by a day?

not a criticism, just a thought
		
Click to expand...

The offer didn't actually last all Christmas Day either though-price was put up in the afternoon.


----------



## Jazzy19790 (Dec 29, 2013)

I did think that they could try say that. I think least that they could do would be to email and inform me of that!


----------



## Which tree did that hit (Dec 29, 2013)

I agree, although I have seen a few posts to say that their communication isn't the greatest.

would give them a bell tomorrow and ask the question


----------



## coley167 (Dec 29, 2013)

I ordered the R1 at Â£99 on xmas eve.  Just received an e mail advising 'we have run out of covers and wrenches can we have number to call you to get Â£14.99 for us to buy'
Just had a phone call from a guy that works there who said they'd sold so many that they've run out and he's been tasked with phoning customers to get the extra amount.  Sounded like he'd had a hard time from a lot of customers he'd phoned.
I politely advised that I paid Â£99 for a club which includes these items and i'm not prepared to pay extra due to them running out of stock.
Will be interesting to see what happens next


----------



## shivas irons (Dec 29, 2013)

Oh dear oh dear oh dear obviously some of you newbies haven't seen previous threads.......


----------



## Dave B (Dec 29, 2013)

Shivas.

Could you please provide further light on previous threads. I also received the same phone call as coley167 and refused to give my security code over the phone. I'm now deeply concerned as Gold Depot should have my details from when I placed the order.


----------



## coley167 (Dec 29, 2013)

Shivas.  Yeah I saw the previous threads so made sure I used a card with insurance so if anything went wrong i'd get my money back.
Dave B - they didn't ask me for my security code


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 29, 2013)

Looks like Golf depot are keeping there standards as high as ever... I'd never spend a penny with them after the stories I've heard on here!!!


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 29, 2013)

Many companies will not store details of credit card purchases, as it could be compromised.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 29, 2013)

BTatHome said:



			Many companies will not store details of credit card purchases, as it could be compromised.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like they don't store head covers or wrenches either even though every new TM driver comes with both... There was a story on the old Golf Depot thread where they tried to charge someone for the head cover if I remember righty.


----------



## shivas irons (Dec 29, 2013)

Ive had one transaction with Golf Depot with no problems at at, I was suprised to see this thread which was started last week sometime.http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...e-had-issues-with-before&highlight=golf+depot


----------



## Which tree did that hit (Dec 29, 2013)

Is the wrench for the R1 the same as all the other TM drivers? If so then no great bother to me as I have one and a personal head cover on my driver anyway

Not good customer service and one has to question where the h/covers and wrenches that came with the clubs has gone however for 99 quid I am not going to grumble too much


----------



## GB72 (Dec 30, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Looks like they don't store head covers or wrenches either even though every new TM driver comes with both... There was a story on the old Golf Depot thread where they tried to charge someone for the head cover if I remember righty.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, some branches of Direct Golf used to play that trick as well, get to the counter to be asked for an additional tenner for the head cover. In my early, more naive days, Lincoln DG got me a couple of times.


----------



## Dave B (Dec 30, 2013)

Quick question, did anybody take a screen dump of the offer when placing their order?


----------



## Which tree did that hit (Dec 30, 2013)

Dave B said:



			Quick question, did anybody take a screen dump of the offer when placing their order?
		
Click to expand...

Didn't originally however I have managed to get this after playing around with googles cached pages


----------



## delc (Dec 30, 2013)

Which tree did that hit said:



			Didn't originally however I have managed to get this after playing around with googles cached pages
		
Click to expand...


That definitely says head cover and wrench included (after I had enlarged the thumbnail somewhat)!


----------



## Which tree did that hit (Dec 30, 2013)

It does indeed, to be honest I haven't had a call re mine so I'm not sure if that is good or bad!

It's not the size it's what you do with it! Uploaded from iPad so that is obviously the size that Apple determined most useful!


----------



## kmdmr1 (Dec 30, 2013)

Â£149.99 now at DG including headcover,and wrench

Direct Golf UK <newsletter@email.direct-golf.co.uk>


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 30, 2013)

kmdmr1 said:



			Â£149.99 now at DG including headcover,and wrench

Direct Golf UK <newsletter@email.direct-golf.co.uk>
		
Click to expand...

Almost everyone has it at that price now ... the trick will be finding the ones with discount codes that work


----------



## Jazzy19790 (Dec 30, 2013)

Graham ward golf 139 free delivery


----------



## hovis (Dec 30, 2013)

Jazzy19790 said:



			Graham ward golf 139 free delivery
		
Click to expand...

Thats is one dodgy site. Fake fake fake fake. Ap2's for Â£265!!!!!


----------



## FN2 (Dec 30, 2013)

hovis said:



			Thats is one dodgy site. Fake fake fake fake. Ap2's for Â£265!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Have a read of the payment page. Kinda gives the game away.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 30, 2013)

Ha Ha G25 Driver for Â£138 :rofl:

Why you recommending dodgy sites Jazzy after only 5 posts?


----------



## hovis (Dec 30, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Ha Ha G25 Driver for Â£138 :rofl:

Why you recommending dodgy sites Jazzy after only 5 posts?
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps he has targets to hit


----------



## Jazzy19790 (Dec 30, 2013)

Sorry everyone my bad i just googled for r1 prices and the came up. Looks like a Hong Kong based company according to a different forum.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 30, 2013)

Jazzy19790 said:



			Sorry everyone my bad i just googled for r1 prices and the came up. Looks like a Hong Kong based company according to a different forum.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough... If a price is too good to be true with golf equipment then 99% of the time it will be FAKE!!!


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 30, 2013)

Why are these sites not closed down??? 

I'm no expert when it comes to these subjects so can someone explain please?


----------



## CMAC (Dec 31, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



*Why are these sites not closed down???* 

I'm no expert when it comes to these subjects so can someone explain please?
		
Click to expand...

who by?


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 31, 2013)

CMAC said:



			who by?
		
Click to expand...

indeed, little we can do about Chinese based website selling fake goods.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 31, 2013)

The manufacturers and local police do make an effort these days but it seems almost as soon as one is closed down another springs up.
Basic checks do identify most dodgy sites.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 31, 2013)

Surely there must be some sort of power that can have websites removed? Are child pornography sites not removed when found? If not then no wonder we live in such a sick society :angry:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 31, 2013)

el marko said:



			Price match American golf with golf depot,

have jsut had the email that Ag are adding the tours to my basket.

299 minus 10% and include the Â£25 off over Â£200
		
Click to expand...


I too have just had email to confirm price match of rocketbladez tour @ Â£299 - 10%. From AG.


----------



## karlcole (Dec 31, 2013)

These look a bargain too http://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/TaylorMade-RocketBladez-Irons-Steel.html

Â£269 what's the catch?


----------



## ger147 (Dec 31, 2013)

karlcole said:



			These look a bargain too http://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/TaylorMade-RocketBladez-Irons-Steel.html

Â£269 what's the catch?
		
Click to expand...

No catch - the SpeedBlade irons have been launched so these are now an "old" model.


----------



## elliottlale (Dec 31, 2013)

The tours are 399 on golf depot now


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 31, 2013)

elliottlale said:



			The tours are 399 on golf depot now
		
Click to expand...

I thought this but There are 2 listings for tours the 2 one just has rocketbladez in title but when
You open up says tours the item I used to get price match.

http://golfdepot.co.uk/product/details/taylormade-rocketbladez-tour-irons-steel/


----------



## elliottlale (Dec 31, 2013)

I'd take the tours if they were in reg flex, but AG will only do a price match on the stiffs! Anyway around this?


----------



## tugglesf239 (Dec 31, 2013)

pbrown7582 said:



			I too have just had email to confirm price match of rocketbladez tour @ Â£299 - 10%. From AG.
		
Click to expand...

Are you going to take the plunge?

This is the method that i used to get mine and i am very happy.

Also if you do go ahead, register for a quidco account. I did this and got another 5 (or 10 cant remember) percent cashback.

All in the irons cost me about Â£250

Bargain


----------



## Garush34 (Dec 31, 2013)

karlcole said:



			These look a bargain too http://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/TaylorMade-RocketBladez-Irons-Steel.html

Â£269 what's the catch?
		
Click to expand...

Its only 5-PW maybe others are getting 4-PW. But if you add the 4 at clubhouse golf its Â£299 aswell.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Dec 31, 2013)

Garush34 said:



			Its only 5-PW maybe others are getting 4-PW. But if you add the 4 at clubhouse golf its Â£299 aswell.
		
Click to expand...

Clubhouse are also selling trusty rusty wedges for 39.99

That seems like a steal to me. Looks like all lofts are available also


----------



## Garush34 (Dec 31, 2013)

tugglesf239 said:



			Clubhouse are also selling trusty rusty wedges for 39.99

That seems like a steal to me. Looks like all lofts are available also
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that looks a like a good deal. I was looking at them the other month there nice looking wedges. And at that price its worth a punt.


----------



## karlcole (Dec 31, 2013)

Looks lik the r1 is now back down to Â£125 at golf depot so hopefully means they've got some in stock for all you that ordered


----------



## coley167 (Dec 31, 2013)

I've now had my order refunded even though I didn't ask for a refund, I just refused to pay extra for the wrench and headcover.

Anyone know where we stand on this legally.  Surely they can't cancel your order because they ran out of accessories and then re list your item?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 31, 2013)

tugglesf239 said:



			Are you going to take the plunge?

This is the method that i used to get mine and i am very happy.
Also if you do go ahead, register for a quidco account. I did this and got another 5 (or 10 cant remember) percent cashback.
All in the irons cost me about Â£250

Bargain
		
Click to expand...


Theres also Â£25 off for spending over Â£200. Not shown in my basket yet, I am very very tempted,I nipped to local AG to cast another eye over tours in flesh but they had sold there set.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Dec 31, 2013)

pbrown7582 said:



			Theres also Â£25 off for spending over Â£200. Not shown in my basket yet, I am very very tempted,I nipped to local AG to cast another eye over tours in flesh but they had sold there set.
		
Click to expand...

do it!


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 31, 2013)

pbrown7582 said:



			Theres also Â£25 off for spending over Â£200. Not shown in my basket yet, I am very very tempted,I nipped to local AG to cast another eye over tours in flesh but they had sold there set.
		
Click to expand...

Has this offer finished? I may buy the G25 if its still on...

I just had a quick look and I can't see the offer now.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 31, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Has this offer finished? I may buy the G25 if its still on...

I just had a quick look and I can't see the offer now.
		
Click to expand...

Offer has finished now my bad sorry.


----------



## el marko (Jan 1, 2014)

Yeh offer finished and ive just had my Tours added to my basket for Â£276

Will do quidco aswell.


----------



## IainP (Jan 1, 2014)

I did see the offer on xmas day and they also had Miz MP 650 drivers for Â£50, was a little tempted but when I looked later they had gone up. Good really, I should not even be tempted without a proper hit.

So how many actually went for the R1s in the end?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 2, 2014)

el marko said:



			Yeh offer finished and ive just had my Tours added to my basket for Â£276

Will do quidco aswell.
		
Click to expand...

well mine arent coming! 
after agreeing price match and taking dexerity and flex AG now decided 4 days later there is none in stock despite the website having them available.

Glad you got yours enjoy, ps dont forget you can get double up on tesco clubcard points too at AG if you have any floating about.


----------



## BTatHome (Jan 2, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			well mine arent coming! 
after agreeing price match and taking dexerity and flex AG now decided 4 days later there is none in stock despite the website having them available.

Glad you got yours enjoy, ps *dont forget you can get double up on tesco clubcard points too at AG if you have any floating about.*

Click to expand...

Not anymore, they stopped supplying them in august.


----------



## Digging a hole for myself (Jan 2, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Surely there must be some sort of power that can have websites removed? Are child pornography sites not removed when found? If not then no wonder we live in such a sick society :angry:
		
Click to expand...

I've done a lot of work in removing websites which sell counterfeit goods and which are unauthorised to use a company's brand.  It sounds like an easy thing to achieve, and in many ways it is (well, easier than similar problems in the "real world" like falsely-branded shops in distant jurisdictions).  But, even if you forget about asking nicely for the content to be removed, you are largely at the behest of the ISPs and hosts who often prefer to protect their customer's interests despite international agreements governing their conduct.  At the least, they can be very slow to respond.  

Ultimately, the "by who" question is the big one.  You can complain yourself easily enough if you know who to approach and what to say, no fees, no lawyers required.  But, its knowing how to do it and being sufficiently motivated to do so.  Most people (like those on this thread) will have seen that its a dodgy site and simply move on.  In the UK, trading standards do take some action, but are underresourced.  The Met police had an e-crime unit, but its been heavily thinned down and they wouldn't get near this sort of stuff any more.


----------



## Digging a hole for myself (Jan 2, 2014)

BTatHome said:



			Except that none of  that 'legal contract' you talk about is true.  They can decide if and when they decide to send it, they offer something for sale, you make an offer to purchase and if they accept it then it can be sent .... in most cases of online transactions when they take the money is the acceptance of their side. However even at that point they can still cancel (and most places have it in the terms and conditions).
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely right.  As to whether they have to include the headcover/wrench because the original ad had it shown, no, they don't.  They're making a counter-offer (you want the whole lot for Â£99, we don't want to sell it like that anymore, but what about the driver for Â£99 and Â£10 for the headcover & wrench?).  Unfair in one sense, but not legally wrong.

As for Golf Depot - never ordered from them online, so can't comment.  However, I have been to their store in Chester.  Its a kind of gold-mine/charity shop style operation.  Some bargains when I was in there, but not as many as you'd think.  Spoke to the manager (and this is 2 years ago, to be fair) and he wasn't the most charming individual I've ever met.  I think I would order from them over the phone, but I'd get one of my relations who live nearby to go and pay/pick the stuff up for me instead of relying on them to post it.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 2, 2014)

GB72 said:



			To be fair, some branches of Direct Golf used to play that trick as well, get to the counter to be asked for an additional tenner for the head cover. In my early, more naive days, Lincoln DG got me a couple of times.
		
Click to expand...

Yes they used to sell it as insurance for a year on the club as they had targets to meet. Don't know if they still do it but if they did they would be selling an insurance product under FSA rules. I would challenge them if they tried it on with me.


----------



## el marko (Jan 2, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			well mine arent coming! 
after agreeing price match and taking dexerity and flex AG now decided 4 days later there is none in stock despite the website having them available.

Glad you got yours enjoy, ps dont forget you can get double up on tesco clubcard points too at AG if you have any floating about.
		
Click to expand...

I had this issue as well, i just price matched again and they accepted it.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 2, 2014)

el marko said:



			I had this issue as well, i just price matched again and they accepted it.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a get out to me.......


----------



## el marko (Jan 2, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Sounds like a get out to me.......
		
Click to expand...

Quite possibly, im picking mine up today instore.

Im sure if you tried again and listed your shaft and dexterity in the comments box theyll add them


----------



## el marko (Jan 2, 2014)

Just picked my tours up from the local AG, so glad i chose to collect as the responses from the staff when they realised the price was pure gold. They didnt even know who golf depot is! They also buy the Tours in at Â£317!


----------



## BTatHome (Jan 3, 2014)

Have seen some posts elsewhere saying they have received their RBZ drivers ordered at the same time. So those with r1 orders may have a chance soon of seeing the postie


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 3, 2014)

el marko said:



			Just picked my tours up from the local AG, so glad i chose to collect as the responses from the staff when they realised the price was pure gold. They didnt even know who golf depot is! They also buy the Tours in at Â£317!
		
Click to expand...


They will apparently price match in store! That could be fun by the sounds of things!


----------



## delc (Jan 3, 2014)

I managed to buy a secondhand TM R1 Driver in pretty good nick, complete with head cover and wrench for Â£100 from AG today. All those who must have the latest SLDR or JetSpeed drivers, will be selling their old R1's on eBay any time soon. 

I tried the R1 out on the range. At the standard 10.5 degree setting (same as my existing driver) I could hardly get the ball airborne, but when I increased the loft to 12 degrees I started hitting the ball really well.


----------



## rickg (Jan 4, 2014)

delc said:



			I tried the R1 out on the range. At the standard 10.5 degree setting (same as my existing driver) I could hardly get the ball airborne, but when I increased the loft to 12 degrees I started hitting the ball really well.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you should start a campaign for a rule change to limit driver lofts to 12 degrees and above.............:rofl:


----------



## delc (Jan 4, 2014)

rickg said:



			Maybe you should start a campaign for a rule change to limit driver lofts to 12 degrees and above.............:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Don't be silly Rick!  The issue with the R1 is that it is designed to put less backspin on the ball, so mere mortals like me may have to increase the loft to get a reasonable ball flight. I realised on closer inspection that the standard loft setting was only 10 degrees, so a bit much for an old geezer like me!


----------



## Which tree did that hit (Jan 4, 2014)

delc said:



			I tried the R1 out on the range. At the standard 10.5 degree setting (same as my existing driver) I could hardly get the ball airborne, but when I increased the loft to 12 degrees I started hitting the ball really well.
		
Click to expand...

This fills me with hope after watching my covert balloon at 9.5 degrees for the last month, now just wait and see if the R1 actually turns up!


----------



## delc (Jan 4, 2014)

Which tree did that hit said:



			This fills me with hope after watching my covert balloon at 9.5 degrees for the last month, now just wait and see if the R1 actually turns up!
		
Click to expand...

I bought an 11.5 degree Callaway Diablo Octane Driver a while back, thinking I needed to hit the ball a bit higher, and found that tended to balloon the ball up into the air with almost no run on the ground when it came down. Overall it hit the ball less far than my previous driver, so it was rapidly exchanged for the 10.5 degree version which worked just fine. Like a lot of things in the golf equipment field these days, nothing is quite as simple as it seems. Apparently launch angle is controlled by the shaft design and backspin by the loft of the clubface, so a more lofted club may not necessarily hit the ball any higher!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 4, 2014)

el marko said:



			Just picked my tours up from the local AG, so glad i chose to collect as the responses from the staff when they realised the price was pure gold. They didnt even know who golf depot is! They also buy the Tours in at Â£317!
		
Click to expand...

I'm still amazed AG are price matching with golf Depot given that their own T&Cs say they won't match such sites, especially when they are selling cheaper than they can buy


----------



## el marko (Jan 4, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I'm still amazed AG are price matching with golf Depot given that their own T&Cs say they won't match such sites, especially when they are selling cheaper than they can buy 

Click to expand...

Im also amazed. Still havnt been able to hit them yet with this awful weather though:angry:


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 4, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I'm still amazed AG are price matching with golf Depot given that their own T&Cs say they won't match such sites, especially when they are selling cheaper than they can buy 

Click to expand...

Not all AG outlets do price match with golfdepot,my local shop wouldnt.


----------



## BTatHome (Jan 4, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			Not all AG outlets do price match with golfdepot,my local shop wouldnt.
		
Click to expand...

Then do it for online delivery


----------



## el marko (Jan 4, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I'm still amazed AG are price matching with golf Depot given that their own T&Cs say they won't match such sites, especially when they are selling cheaper than they can buy 

Click to expand...

Its very much luck of the draw, Some of the Customer service reps will price match but the more clued up ones wont. A little tip is to say exactly what you want in the comments box, ie shaft and dexterity. That way you wont get a different CSR answering you next time


----------



## Which tree did that hit (Jan 6, 2014)

So, today is the big dispatch day (fingers crossed!) has anyone ordered with golf depot before? Do you get a confirmation email when things have been dispatched or do they just turn up?


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Jan 6, 2014)

when I ordered they just turned up. no acknowledgement of the order / payment nothing.


----------



## Which tree did that hit (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks, will just keep an eye out and fingers crossed then!


----------



## Dave B (Jan 6, 2014)

My account status has been on despatched since last Thursday but I don't expect delivery until tomorrow. It'll be interesting to see if it comes with the head cover and wrench.


----------



## Which tree did that hit (Jan 6, 2014)

Dave B said:



			My account status has been on despatched since last Thursday but I don't expect delivery until tomorrow. It'll be interesting to see if it comes with the head cover and wrench.
		
Click to expand...

That's concerning, my status is still order received and I have had no phone call re head cover etc. 

Who knows, time will tell!


----------



## Scottjd1 (Jan 6, 2014)

My order placed Xmas day, which was marked as despatched 6th Jan on the order, was received in full today.

Probably my 5th order from Golf Depot.

All good as far my experience concerned :thup:


----------



## Which tree did that hit (Jan 7, 2014)

Order just changed to dispatched, good times. We shall see whether that is with or without head cover / wrench tomorrow hopefully!


----------



## Dave B (Jan 8, 2014)

R1, complete with head cover and wrench arrived today complete with 2 dozen Callaway Hex Chrome + balls costing a total of Â£136 including delivery. I honestly don't know how they do it. All I need to do now is find a course in Somerset that isn't under water and will be playable at the weekend.

Either that or hire a boat to play the 4 holes remaining

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...wLGbKM0JV1jt9J2jghgZN2A&bvm=bv.58187178,d.d2k


----------



## dotty001 (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm expecting mine tomorrow , but will be selling it straight away , as I was bought vouchers for Xmas for a fitting at the belfry


----------



## hovis (Jan 8, 2014)

dotty001 said:



			I'm expecting mine tomorrow , but will be selling it straight away , as I was bought vouchers for Xmas for a fitting at the belfry
		
Click to expand...

Give it until mid feb until you book your fitting.  There running on bare bones at the minute as far as shaft options go.  All the rooms are being fitted out as we speak


----------



## dotty001 (Jan 8, 2014)

hovis said:



			Give it until mid feb until you book your fitting.  There running on bare bones at the minute as far as shaft options go.  All the rooms are being fitted out as we speak
		
Click to expand...

I had heard that so that was my plan , thanks


----------



## dotty001 (Jan 9, 2014)

Well mine turned up today , head cover and wrench , no complaints from me , 


I'm actually quite disappointed I'm not gonna get to hit it


----------



## Scazza (Jan 9, 2014)

Dave B said:



			R1, complete with head cover and wrench arrived today complete with 2 dozen Callaway Hex Chrome + balls costing a total of Â£136 including delivery. I honestly don't know how they do it. All I need to do now is find a course in Somerset that isn't under water and will be playable at the weekend.

Either that or hire a boat to play the 4 holes remaining

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...wLGbKM0JV1jt9J2jghgZN2A&bvm=bv.58187178,d.d2k

Click to expand...

Taunton & Pickeridge isn't under water. It's currently open with a mix of full greens and a few temps. Otherwise you are best off taking yourself down to Minehead if you are really keen to give it a knock!


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Jan 9, 2014)

dotty001 said:



			I'm expecting mine tomorrow , but will be selling it straight away , as I was bought vouchers for Xmas for a fitting at the belfry
		
Click to expand...

Depending on the shaft flex I could be very interested in that!


----------



## Which tree did that hit (Jan 9, 2014)

Received my R1 today complete with head cover and wrench, result.

now fingers crossed for some dry weather at the weekend so I can give it a bash


----------

